# Grade Horse. Just Curious!!



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The pictures aren't taken straight on so its hard to tell but he has a very significant roached back.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

ya I know about the roached back it's making it a pain to fit a saddle to him!! He hates standing for pictures these are the best I could get as it was just me.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just wondering if a chiropractor might be able to help his back. My guess is it will contribute to many soundness issues


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is also very much tied in behind the knee. bone structure is kind of light.

Heels are elongated and underrun. needs his feet trimmed something fierce.

He's cute, but tubby.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ya I have been looking a farrier hopefully found one today cause they are getting way to long! I'm so used to him trimming them off naturally it slipped:/. I'm cutting his feed back to and working him to get some muscle on him. He does have really light bone structure. He has Arabian and quarter in him and I have always wonder if he has the lighter bone structure of the Arab!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

He also seems post legged.


----------



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

*Is he a pony?*

His conformation isn't the greatest but since he's so small he will have stronger bones than a taller horse. He needs to work off some of those pounds and build some muscles. He looks like a nice driving prospect. I picture him pulling a little 2 wheeled wooden cart.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

It might just be the photos, which appear to be taken at a downward angle, but this horse almost appears to have some minor traits of dwarfism (roached back, deep body with short legs). Can't tell if he has a large head from these photos.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

He looks straight in the shoulder as well.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't plan on ever riding but want to teach him to drive would he be suitable for this? I am a lot taller than him lol. I'm 5'10 and he's 14hh so they are taken at a downward angle some as I was alone. I can try for some better ones Saturday as I will have someone with me and can get some straight shots of him. He was starved for the first two years of his life so could this also be why his legs look like tooth picks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A little roached coupled but a very strong back too. Nice and short. Bone is a bit light and tied at the knee. It also looks like the boney process at the back of the knee is over developed... what is he getting for Ca/P ratio in his feed? Shoulder is adequate. Neck is a little short. Not a bad horse. You could use him for trails and pleasure riding as well as driving. He looks fine for that.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok this may be a dumb question but what is Ca/P?? He is fed safe choice original and only a little of that as he is primarily grass fed. Is there anything I can do for his light bone structure?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

His bone structure (light bone) is what it is. You need to have his Calcium/Phosphorus ratio checked (Ca/P). Bone spurs and what have you can come from that being out of whack. _Usually_ there is too much Ca, but not always. Get the hay tested. Take the bag with you and get either your feed company, veterinarian or Extension Service to compile this from the hay test and grain being fed. Soil test can help too..


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hope these are better!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I see what everyone else sees, but this little guy has character, that can make up for a lot. And I love his black points, so precise down his legs. He's a cutey patooty.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep, he is adorable!!! Those golden highlights on his legs are REALLY causing optical illusions!! 

He would make a beautiful cart pony. 

Nancy


----------

